# Taking a bike on Ryanair



## snomaes (5 Jun 2013)

Can anyone confirm _from experience _the maximum weight of bike+box that can be taken on a Ryanair flight for £50 each way?

I have conflicting information between 20 KG or up to 30 KG - which is it 20 or 30KG?

We have flights booked in July and with a bit of jiggery-pokery and paying for another suitcase, we can probably get to the 20 KG limit, but if we can have up to 30KG it will be much simpler.

Ryanair do not answer e-mails and are difficult and expensive to contact by phone. The description on their website is ambiguous:-
"*Sports Equipment *_Fee charged per Item/ Per One Way Flight A maximum weight of 20kg per item
(Bikes max weight - 30kg)_

Does this mean bikes max weight 30KG for 50 GBP, or will we be charged the criminal £20/kilo each way for anything between 20 & 30 KG?
Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## Bodhbh (5 Jun 2013)

I have a hunch it's badly worded and it's 30kg for the bike. I've used them in the past and my tourer weighed 18-19kg. That's before bungeeing a tool kit to the bike, tent poles, tent, and whatever else was in there - which would have pushed it several kilos over 20. I'm guessing you have similar intentions? That said I started falling out with Ryanair over the added charges, and having to pay to use that bloody customer service number after they double charged my card was the last straw.


----------



## MarkF (5 Jun 2013)

I've used them 3 times in the last year, I didn't read that description as ambiguous, to me it is quite clear, you can take the bike in a bag with a weight of up to £30 for your £50.

I put in my bike 14kg, panniers 6kg and all manner of tools and crap so that I only had to take on hand luggage. I'd guess the weight inc the box at around 23/24kg every time. Not once was the weight noted anyway...........


----------



## snomaes (6 Jun 2013)

Thanks both for your replies. I personally read it as I could take a bike up to 30 kg for £50, but similar discussions on other forums seemed to contradict this.


----------



## CopperBrompton (6 Jun 2013)

Taking a bike on Ryanair has to be the height of bravery!


----------



## snomaes (6 Jun 2013)

The airport baggage handlers are not employed by Ryanair - they are airport staff and handle the baggage for all the airlines, so it should not make a difference who the carrier is.


----------



## doog (6 Jun 2013)

The weight is 30 kilo. I stuck the tent, mat and a pannier or two in the box and put so much tape on it they would have to delay the flight to get into it and inspect.

The handler (as stated who has nothing to do with Ryanair) asked me if I had deflated my tyres. I said " why does the pilot deflate his ? " . I didn't actually, I just said 'of course mate'.

The handlers put in on last so it wasnt squashed. Remember to protect the rear mech big time and put a plastic spacer between your front forks if you can. Just in case like !


----------



## grolyat (6 Jun 2013)

I've flown with them several times, to and from Ireland, Italy and Poland - always with my bike in a soft bag. The weight has varied, from memory, but has certainly been more than 20 kg sometimes. I don't load the bike bag up with other luggage, though.

Whilst the website and their silly extra charges are irritating, their flights are great, IMHO.


----------



## snomaes (6 Jun 2013)

Thanks to you both for further confirmation. I feel happier to pack to the higher limit now.

I have some aluminium spacers to space out the dropouts. I will remove the rear mech from the frame, wrap it in bubble wrap and attach to the chain stay. I will also put pipe lagging around all exposed tubes. I will put the panniers in the bag to help protect the frame.

It would be so much easier if Ryanair would just publish an e-mail address, or have a manned phone line that was not charged at premium rate!


----------



## CopperBrompton (6 Jun 2013)

snomaes said:


> The airport baggage handlers are not employed by Ryanair - they are airport staff and handle the baggage for all the airlines, so it should not make a difference who the carrier is.


Actually, Ryanair employs their own ground-handling staff (including baggage-handlers) at several airports.


----------



## Karl Burgess (21 Nov 2013)

Hi snomaes, how did you get on with the weight issue? Did you get any further clarification from Ryanair? I've sent them a few emails, but they just send the policy wording each time. Grrrr
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Nov 2013)

If Ryanair treat your cycle the same way they treat their customers you had better look out!


----------



## iandg (5 Jan 2014)

I used Ryanair from Prestwick to Pisa when I rode L'eroica in 2011. 30kg IIRC, I loaded loads of stuff in my bike box to keep my other baggage weight low.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (5 Jan 2014)

when I went to bremen to ride to switzerland ryan air lost my bike. I had an 8 hour wait at bremen airport until it finally showed up. The bike box had been broken into and the entire rear mech was bent in...somebody had to have jumped on it or thrown a very heavy suitcase on it. Never again. Since then I hav eflown easy jet and US Air with no issues at all. Jus tsaying.


----------



## clid61 (6 Jan 2014)

Easyjet - way to go !


----------

